# Lens security



## Royski (Aug 7, 2014)

Does anyone know of any type of security devise to secure a lens to prevent it from being removed. I just purchased a 16-35 F2.8 and only had it 2 weeks when someone distracted me ans a second person removed it from the camera body. I was in Russia and knew pic pockets were a problem. I did not think it possible to remove the lens without me knowing it, while I had it in my hand.


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 7, 2014)

If it was secured to the camera, you would have lost the whole thing, and maybe a hand as well.

I haven't heard of a locking device but something could be used to cover the release button pretty easily.

BTW, the girl that distracted you must have been very good looking for you to have not noticed the thief


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear that!

I suppose you could epoxy a lug to the lens barrel and connect it (to the camera or to you) with a short length of braided steel cable. 

Hopefully your gear was insured!


----------



## Ruined (Aug 7, 2014)

You are better off just insuring your gear, if someone is willing to steal your lens they are willing to steal your whole camera and the lens as well.


----------



## pablo (Aug 7, 2014)

Don't feel so bad. They are well practiced.

http://youtu.be/4YWaloz-Duw

I hope you are insured. Maybe next visit to a poor country take a small pocket camera that won't attract the thieves, and won't hurt you too much if you lose it.

I know you shouldn't have to think that way, and that you haven't done anything wrong.. I take my EOS 300x film camera and plastic fantastic for serious pics, my fiancee's ixus 107 does for everything else.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 7, 2014)

Heartbreaking. Makes me want to head bash them for you.

sek


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 7, 2014)

pablo said:


> Don't feel so bad. They are well practiced.
> 
> http://youtu.be/4YWaloz-Duw
> 
> ...


Wow...sorry for the lost


----------



## dgatwood (Aug 14, 2014)

pablo said:


> I hope you are insured. Maybe next visit to a poor country take a small pocket camera that won't attract the thieves, and won't hurt you too much if you lose it.



A tranquilizer gun is cheaper....


----------

